# Aspire Nautilus X Replacement Drip Tip



## PdT (30/9/17)

Anyone know where I can find a replacement drip tip for the Nautilus X?


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/17)

I've seen them on these sites :

http://www.3fvape.com/search?orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=nautilus+X&p=2
https://www.fasttech.com/category/3017/drip-tips-others?sort=r&keywords=nautilus+x
https://www.fasttech.com/category/3018/drip-tips-pmma?sort=r&keywords=nautilus+x
https://www.fasttech.com/category/3019/drip-tips-ss?sort=r&keywords=nautilus+x

.


----------

